# South American Clean Up



## bruce081 (Jul 7, 2020)

Hey guys, looking for suggestions on a clean up crew for my 55 gallon. I have a male and female Green Terror and male and female Jack Dempsey. Tanks hard scaped with rocks and a few Java Fern and Anubias. I know I still have to take care of the bulk of the job myself, but hoping to have a little help


----------



## bruce081 (Jul 7, 2020)

Figured I should list my equipment too. Filtration is Marineland Penguin 330 and Fluval 407. 2 SunSun JVP wave makers. And Fluval E 300 heater.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

What are you trying to clean up, excess food or algae? If it's food, are you seeing some food that is being missed by the fish or are you feeding pellets that are too large and there are bits left over?


----------



## bruce081 (Jul 7, 2020)

Algae within the rock work, glass and plants.


----------



## fishboy75 (Jan 16, 2020)

Bristlenose plecos have always been my favorite algae eater and dont get too big. I guess I might be a little concerned putting one or two in there if your cichlids are breeding. How big are your fish? At some point, you won't be able to keep all four in there, especially once they start breeding. A 55 for just one pair might be pushing it at full size. Good luck!


----------



## bruce081 (Jul 7, 2020)

Their all about 2-2.5" right now. I have a 80 that i just got from Kijiji that is currently cycling. And a 10 gallon thats ready to go for fry if they do breed. Ill have to check out those Bristlenose plecos. Thanks


----------

